# Looking for critiques of first tank setup



## ewueagle (May 30, 2010)

Below are a few pics of my newly setup 75G tank. I plan on housing about 20 mbuna. The substrate is PFS and the rocks are from a local landscaping yard. This used to be a planted tank so the filters are an Eheim 2180 and 2217 while the lighting is 4x54 T5HO with 65k bulbs. Future plans include a black background and more sand to fill in where the egg crate is visible. I am looking for critiques/suggestions on ways I can improve or just comments on the setup. This forum has been a wealth of information so far and I am looking forward to getting to know people here. Thank you


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

bravo :thumb: I do think that since you already have the lighting for a planted thank that some plants in here would really make it amazing! For a first tank you are well on your way and I can tell that you have doing your homework! what I can suggest and this is nice since you have a 75g and not a 55g which gives you more width to work with move the rocks more to the back to open up front of tank swimming which is better for your viewing the fish as well! I would break up the rocks more so that it doesn't look so "placed" if that makes since. It kind of looks like a perfect line a cross the middle of the tank sorry if that doesn't make sense. I would take some from the middle add them to the end piles to exploit the height of the tank and leave the middle open with maybe two or three of the smaller smooth rocks on the substrate nothing else. This would break the piles up and give your fish some more swimming room as well as some areas that plants would look nice! I hope this helps if you change anything please update I'm super excited for you!


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

Oh I have to mention as well I love the way you utilized the smooth river rocks with the slate! On the last picture of the side view you can really see how this technique makes excellent "caves" or hiding spots for your juveniles or fry! Keep using that idea if you decide to take my advice on moving the rocks it is awesome! Also since you do have slate in your tank which I enjoy the contrast of sharp slate to smooth river rocks you should show more of the slate some how b/c from the front view you can't see any slate and all river rock! Maybe even cut back on the river rock or when you and if you break up this one huge pile use smaller rocks to give you more options. You don't have to go out and buy new ones usually you can break the bigger ones into smaller pieces which will only make it look more natural! Good Luck :drooling:


----------



## ewueagle (May 30, 2010)

Thank you very much for your feedback and I love your input about moving the rocks back and opening up the front and middle more. A natural look is what I am shooting for. Happy 4th!!


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

This is a very good setup for Mbuna. You will enjoy the tank.

As others have said, you should move the rocks back and 'slope' towards the back. This leaves more open swimming area in front. You seem to have this against a wall so there's no need to stack up the middle like that.

I'd move the rocks apart a bit, leave bigger caves. It's better if the fish can turn around inside the cave. You get used to it. I'd suggest playing around with the rocks until it's an ideal habitat and you like the way it looks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PusgvPM ... re=related

This is spectacular. Your rocks, being round, may not be able to make caves like these. 
The nice thing about rocks is they're cheap so if you ever want to swap them out you can. No need to worry about alkaline rocks like limestone with Malawis. It's not a big deal. Just watch out for rocks that have really sharp edges.











This is their natural habitat.


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

Happy 4th to you Sir and please update us on the upgrades/changes you make! opcorn:


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

have a problem with the sharp rock/boulder  unless this is some kind of artistic statment.


----------



## ewueagle (May 30, 2010)

No problems, I just prefer the look larger rounded rocks 

These are the latest pics


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

=D> =D> =D> Looking good Congrats how far along is your cycling? Have you come up with a stock list for your fish yet?


----------



## ewueagle (May 30, 2010)

I'm still working out the stocking but am leaning toward four groups of 5 with the following species being considered:

sprengerae "Rusty" 
fuelleborni "OB" 
Labidochromis sp. "Perlmutt" 
callainos "Cobalt Zebra" 
Pseudotropheus saulosi

Suggestions are always welcome...


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

yeah Fuelleborni OB great fish one of my fav great personalities! Cobalt Zebras very popular for hobbyist b/c of the brilliant blue color, "rusty" not my fav, neither is Lab. Perlmutt esp if you are doing 5 you will have one brilliant male and 4 bland females in the tank I think that Lab you should go with is Labidochromis caeruleus (Nkhata Bay) so this way you won't be going the route of 90% of first timers with the Lions cove but something different. They are cool fish and will be giving you the bluish/whitish color of the perlmutt you were looking for. So I guess I would suggest the following stocking...

Labeotropheus fuelleborni OB 5 1m/4f
Metriaclima callainos (cobalt zebra) 5 1m/4f
Labidochromis caeruleus (Nkhata Bay) 5 1m/4f
Pseudotropheus saulosi 5 1m/4f and the yellow females will really pop with all the blue you will have in the tank!


----------



## ewueagle (May 30, 2010)

Those Nkhata Bay caeruleus look amazing! I'm surprised they aren't as popular as the yellow. Now I will have to find a place that sells them


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

I think the same thing and if you can get clean F1s they are really amazing I will PM you with some more info! Now I know that you like those but do you like the rest of the stock list?


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

I liked the rocks in the first pic better. Your stacks are too neat IMO. You also need some kind of a background, straight black would look good and your fish will be less skidish and thank you with brighter colors. You've got a good look with the sand and rocks, just play with the rocks till they look natural and random.


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

It could look a bit more natural like if you still have left over rocks from the first build you could make the stacks taller on the ends and have them gradually decrease down towards the middle where you would have only like one or two in the middle then get taller again as it goes back to the right. With nothing in the middle it does look a little too "planned" They look good set in the back though so don't move them forward any just make the stacks taller gradually slopping to the middle then slopping back up see what that looks like!


----------



## ewueagle (May 30, 2010)

Thanks to you both for the input. I just ordered my fish yesterday and will be getting them today and tomorrow. I was able to get five of those beautiful Nkata Bay labs GotCicglids?


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

Thats awesome where did you order them from and what else did you get I'm so glad that you have gotten your tank to the final process can you post more pics?


----------



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

nice work it looks good so it does 
what type of fish are you going to add to it is the tank fully cycled ?


----------



## ewueagle (May 30, 2010)

OB Fuelleborni x5
P. Saulosi x5
L. Caeruleus "Nkhata Bay" x5
Cobalt Blue Zebra x5

The tank was cycled using the fishless method so it is good to go. I'm not sure if I can talk specifics about vendor's here but the fish ordered will be coming from San Antonio and Utah due to not being able to find all the fish I wanted locally or from one place online. It was kinda funny placing my order over the phone because I knew I wasn't sure of the pronunciation of some of the names but it was informative hearing them said from someone who knows. I haven't made much in the way of changes to the tank yet as I would like to add some Anubias nana and am debating placing some I have growing on some driftwood in the tank or attaching them to rocks and placing them in the center. I will experiment and see.


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

=D> please post pics of the fish in the bags as they arrive and when you get them in the tank!!!!!


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

Beautiful rocks! Were they expensive?


----------



## electyellowdude (Feb 18, 2010)

got any pics???


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

Yes please pics of the fish and the current set up!!! What's your stock list you have had shipped so far?


----------



## apex82 (Jul 16, 2010)

Pics of new setup please!


----------



## ewueagle (May 30, 2010)

Sorry for taking so long to reply. The fish arrived and are doing beautifully. I was so excited that I neglected to take pics of the fish in bags. The packaging from both vendors was to notch in my opinion.

I received three groups of five from the site sponsor in San Antonio via Southwest Airlines air freight and each group was double bagged with the bags laid length-wise inside a styrofoarm box placed inside a cardboard one. There was no leakage and I received two more fish than expected.

The fish received from Utah were packaged a bit differently. I received these UPS overnight and each individual fish was packaged in its own little pouch. Each pouch was heat sealed and consisted of two layers of plastic and the water inside had a blue tint. The pouches were packaged inside a cardboard box that was lined with individual pieces of cardboard on each side.

I am at work but will have pics up as soon as I get home.


----------



## ewueagle (May 30, 2010)

mrs.som the rocks were very inexpensive and purchased at a landscaping supply yard that is only a few blocks from where I live. I spent maybe twenty dollars and filled up four 40 gallon rubbermaid storage bins. I purchased way more than I needed but that just means I need more tanks.


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

Im so glad that my advice as worked out for you! I can't wait to see the tank and the fish!


----------



## apex82 (Jul 16, 2010)

Pics please!


----------



## ewueagle (May 30, 2010)

Taking more now.


----------



## ewueagle (May 30, 2010)

Going through a diatom bloom at the moment. I'm hoping that reducing the light period and patience will cure that right up.


----------



## Gunn20 (Jun 19, 2010)

WOW


----------



## apex82 (Jul 16, 2010)

thx lookin good!


----------



## ewueagle (May 30, 2010)

I still need that black background and to figure out a good T5 bulb combination.


----------



## TCNFishtivities (Jul 28, 2010)

sweet


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

That's awesome man I'm really glad that it all worked out for you and it seems like your fish are very happy! If you don't mind will you include your full stock list with more pics if you get the chance? I'm loving the pics that you took!


----------



## ewueagle (May 30, 2010)

No problem 

6 Pseudotropheus saulosi 
5 Iodotropheus sprengerae 
5 Labidochromis caeruleus (Nkhata Bay) 
5 Metriaclima callainos 
5 Labeotropheus fuelleborni 
1 OB Peacock
1 Red-finned shark


----------



## HondaKid (Jul 11, 2009)

Looking good! The Saulosi are some of my favorite fish. Watching your male change color is going to be great! Nice start, keep it up. Looking forward to the black background. I think it will help the fish colors "pop". :thumb:


----------



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

wow your tank is looking really great nice work 
post some more when ya get your back round a plane black one would be good ;-)


----------

